# African Black Soap



## ashk36 (Apr 11, 2009)

Has anyone tried it? I just ordered some off Coastal Scents. I'll give an update when I try it and see how it works for me! It's supposedly really good for breakouts, so I'll be a good guinea pig for that! Especially since my evil bitchface Aunt Flo will probably be in town by the time my order arrivies...


----------



## gingin501 (Apr 11, 2009)

I love it!!!  I buy my DuDu-Osum (black soap) off ebay and I love it!  I wash my face with it every morning.  Also, I bought the liquid form to wash my hair with once a week!  Very Good stuff!


----------



## HerShe (Apr 13, 2009)

Black Soap is the truth I use Ultra Glow and Du Du's Black soap. It has evened out my skin and i have had virtually no breakouts since using it but make sure yours is authentic. I know DuDu is authentic and Ultra Glow isnt 100% but my skin still loves it.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks ladies! I also ordered some unrefined shea butter, I was reading some really great reviews on it, especially when used with black soap. I have a tendency to scar after pretty much any little pimple I get, so I'm hoping this stuff works as well for me as it has for you and others. I'm not expecting any miracles, but I wouldn't mind it!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh wow... All these mama's fave's!

Black soap is some real good stuff. You could use it everywhere too, hair face body, and it clears up your skin beautifully. I mix it with my store bought stuff just to get a nicer scent.


----------



## makeba (Apr 13, 2009)

black soap is the biz for real. i get mine from the market place where i live but i have ordered it from Nasaab.com and its great stuff. unrefined shea butter is very healthy for the skin too. you only need a little bit though. it will melt into the skin perfectly. when i use my black soap i use warm water becuz if its too warm/hot it will irritate my skin. after you use it rinse your skin with cool or cold water so the pores will close.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in South Carolina and when I was in Charleston last year there was a lady selling unrefined shea butter at the market. I really wish I would have known more about it then before I passed it up so quickly! I can't wait to get my order...I love ordering stuff off the internet cause it's like Christmas when it finally arrives!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know how authentic Coastal Scent's "African" soap is, but my mother and I have black soap shipped to us straight from West Africa and it really is amazing. I use the papaya scented one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And if you are interested in shea butter, my mom makes home-made shea butter body butter, shipped straight from Africa as well. If you guys are truly interested, you can send me a PM and I'll tell my mom. It's nothing sketchy... she's been doing it for about 5 years.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 13, 2009)

I was wondering about the authenticity as well, but my order arrived today. It's a big ol chunk and not pretty to look at. It's quite soft and easy to break apart. It doesn't leave a stain, and it doesn't have a strong smell of anything really. And it lathers amazingly well. The CS website says it's made in Ghana, and I read somewhere that Ghana is one of the countries where authentic black soap is made. So we shall see how this works out. Hopefully I'll see some good results! Just waiting on the unrefined shea butter to get here..

And the soap looks just like to does on the CS website. I do think it's the real stuff.







Totally off topic, but I ordered a gel liner, too, and it's niiiiice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: Added pic...and it's huge!! Sorry bout that!!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 14, 2009)

African black soap is nice, but I found the original dudu osun to be harsh for me. Also try Amina Salata, its ghanian or lotion willy from Nigeria. Lotion willy is what Proactiv wants to be with less harshness.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 14, 2009)

It looks and sounds like the real stuff... It is supposed to be soft and easy to crumble/form into a shape. And it melts and lathers very easy. I don't suggest you store it near water at all.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm not. I've got a little ball of it in a soap dish in my cabinet, so I keep it dry and away from water. My face definitely is squeaky clean! Now I want my shea butter dammit!


----------



## elongreach (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok, you all have convinced me to try this product based on your reviews.  It's not too expensive on ebay and I have mild breakouts and some acne marks that I would love to get evened out.

My question is which should I get?  I found Dudu Osun on ebay and I also found some "Black Soap from Ghana".  Also, what is your morning routine using this?  Do you use the black soap and then the shea butter?  Do you use toner or moisturizer?  And do you do your regular skin care process at night?


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 15, 2009)

I love Black soap. I use it on my face and its the best facial wash/cleanser ever. I'm not overly keen on the smell but it works so I shouldn't complain. Shea butter is one of my all time faves too!


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 15, 2009)

My soap looks similar to the one pictured. My friend bought back a huuuuuuuuuuuge block of it along with shea butter fresh from Ghana for me.

I only use the soap at night and then put shea all over my face. The soap's quite drying so I need the mositure of the shea butter afterwards if I use it on my face. I find it too greasy and heavy for daytime use so it's better suited for use before bed ..for me anyway.

I can use the soap on my body whenever though.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just received my shea butter today. How do you all store yours? It came double bagged, I figured maybe I'll use the ziplock bags as well as tupperware? I don't want it to spoil!


----------



## kariii (Apr 17, 2009)

I just ordered both shea butter and black soap from CS, can't wait for when it arrives so I can give my review!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I use my black soap to bathe, wash my face, hair etc... Shea butter, I mix a little bit with my usual moisturizer - just to thin it out a bit, for daytime use. At night I put it on with a little EVOO, jojoba and aloe vera mixture I made. My mom uses it straight day and night - she can stand the scent apparently, but her skin is LOVELY.

Anyhow - storage:

Soap: I put mines in ziploc bags then in huge tupper wear bowls with them silica gel packs inside the bowl to keep moisture away. You can buy silica gel packs at storage places.

Butter: Again, huge tupper wear bowls. No silica just put the cover on and leave it.

Both I store in a closet that's cool and dry and take out what I need when I need it.

HTH!


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 17, 2009)

You know, I honestly do not mind the smell of the shea butter. My favorite hobby is baking, and when I received my shea butter it looked like something I'd use in the kitchen. Kinda looked like white chocolate. I think I tricked my brain into smelling something different because to me it smells like something I'd use in my baking. Then again, I only used a teeny tiny bit. I really do feel like my skin looks brighter already after just one night's use. Doubt I'll be using it in the daytime though, it does make me feel quite greasy. And with the humid summers we have here I do not need any added greasiness to my face in the daytime!! 

Oh and it is a great lip balm! This morning my lips were so soft, I can't remember them ever feeling this nice!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yea? It's a bit too strong for me... 

I agree about the lips tho, I put it on with vaseline. Really makes the lips soooft and smooth.


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 19, 2009)

When any of you all started using black soap, did it break you out at first? Or if you had already been broken out, how long was it for you until you started seeing some improvement in your skin? I've been using my soap and shea butter daily, just curious how everyone else did as far as maybe adjusting to it, or if you miraculously woke up one morning and noticed your skin was looking great...

I'm breaking out slightly, but I'm pretty sure it's because I went out drinking 2 nights this week so that's always bad for skin, plus not getting enough rest, AND starting my "lady time." I refuse to blame my current skin issues on my new products dammit.


----------



## ashk36 (May 1, 2009)

Update: I've been using this soap and unrefined shea butter twice daily and so far, so good. I had a few new pimples at first, but they quickly went away. Old scars seem to be fading. My skin is actually looking better. 

Only downside: My boyfriend and our room mates keep asking why there's a turd in the soap dish...


----------



## gingin501 (May 4, 2009)

I divide my shea butter into Ziploc Twist-n-Loc storage containers and store it in my freezer.  It stays fresh that way!  

Here is a pic of the container.........


----------



## Arisone (May 4, 2009)

I LOVE black soap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I use the Dudu Osum soap.  It's so creamy!  However, it can be a bit messy.  After spending excess $$ on Juice beauty and other brands, black soap keeps my face soft and acne free (except on TOM).  Other face cleansers and soap dry my out causing my face to produce excess oil.  After using black soap for over 3 months I noticed a dramatic decrease in oiliness.  Don't get me started on unrefined shea butter. It keeps my skin silky smooth.  I would use it for a face moisturizer but I find it to be greasy.  I like the smell of it. I never understood the complaints about the smell.


----------



## frocher (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip girls, I am off to order a soap for SO.


----------



## makeba (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Update: I've been using this soap and unrefined shea butter twice daily and so far, so good. I had a few new pimples at first, but they quickly went away. Old scars seem to be fading. My skin is actually looking better. 

Only downside: My boyfriend and our room mates keep asking why there's a turd in the soap dish..._

 
i am glad its working for you. you only need a teeny tiny bit of the shea butter for your face. the turd in the soap dish is tooo funny!! the amount i break off to use is small as a dime. i just roll it around in my palms under the water until i get a good lather using my hands to cleanse my face.


----------



## Boasorte (May 9, 2009)

I didn't know black soap looked like that. Usually when I walk down the street it's literally a black bar of soap, I need to check on that.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_You know, I honestly do not mind the smell of the shea butter. My favorite hobby is baking, and when I received my shea butter it looked like something I'd use in the kitchen. Kinda looked like white chocolate. I think I tricked my brain into smelling something different because to me it smells like something I'd use in my baking. Then again, I only used a teeny tiny bit. I really do feel like my skin looks brighter already after just one night's use. Doubt I'll be using it in the daytime though, it does make me feel quite greasy. And with the humid summers we have here I do not need any added greasiness to my face in the daytime!! _

 
It can actually be used for cooking!
Northern Ghanaians use it to cook because it's so abundant there.

I know it sounds like I'm pimping out my mom's company _(because I am)_ but for anyone who isn't too fond of the scent of the raw shea butter, you should consider checking out my mom's products. 

She whips the natural shea butter with natural oils and fragrances for a creamier, smoother consistency that is easier and softer to apply.
She puts lavender oils, grape seed oil, citrus oils and all kinds of stuff so you don't smell like you spent the whole day in a kitchen.






Her most popular is "Citron" scented shea butter. She sold 300 today at this craft fair. 

It's good shit!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Only downside: My boyfriend and our room mates keep asking why there's a turd in the soap dish..._

 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah *wheeze* hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## ashk36 (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It can actually be used for cooking!
Northern Ghanaians use it to cook because it's so abundant there.

I know it sounds like I'm pimping out my mom's company (because I am) but for anyone who isn't too fond of the scent of the raw shea butter, you should consider checking out my mom's products. 

She whips the natural shea butter with natural oils and fragrances for a creamier, smoother consistency that is easier and softer to apply.
She puts lavender oils, grape seed oil, citrus oils and all kinds of stuff so you don't smell like you spent the whole day in a kitchen.






Her most popular is "Citron" scented shea butter. She sold 300 today at this craft fair. 

It's good shit!


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah *wheeze* hahahahahahahahahah_

 

You're really tempting me to try your mom's stuff, but I have this huuuge amount of shea butter and I feel like it's a waste if I don't at least use half of it up! Her stuff does look way prettier than mine... Does she have a website?


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_You're really tempting me to try your mom's stuff, but I have this huuuge amount of shea butter and I feel like it's a waste if I don't at least use half of it up! Her stuff does look way prettier than mine... Does she have a website?_

 
Lol, sowwy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She's in the process of creating a website but I'll provide you all with a link once it's up.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_It can actually be used for cooking!
Northern Ghanaians use it to cook because it's so abundant there.






Her most popular is "Citron" scented shea butter. She sold 300 today at this craft fair. 

It's good shit!_

 
Erin (Scandalous Beauty) is always bigging up Oyinhandmade.com who makes whopped shea butter too. The reviews complaining about the smell put me off ordering though. My shea butter doesn't smell bad so I don't why hers does to some people.

I like the fact your Mum adds oils to make the scent more attractive. When her site is up, please let me know. Breaking off hardened shea butter gets tiring at times and being able to apply it like a body butter really appeals to me.

Thanks


----------



## swaly (May 17, 2009)

Whole Foods carries a brand called Alaffia. I bought their unscented liquid African black soap (made from shea butter from Togo, made in Olympia, Washington). I loved the price ($9.00) and the quality/feel, but the smell really made me gag. It had a very prominent waxy, crayon-like smell that clung to everything.

Really amazing feel on the skin, though.


----------



## MsMegMary (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_Whole Foods carries a brand called Alaffia. I bought their unscented liquid African black soap (made from shea butter from Togo, made in Olympia, Washington). I loved the price ($9.00) and the quality/feel, but the smell really made me gag. It had a very prominent waxy, crayon-like smell that clung to everything.

Really amazing feel on the skin, though._

 

Rep Oly!! I voluntered at a homelessness Advocay Center here in Olympia and Alaffia was kind enough to donate a HUGE amount of their products (It could have stocked a small store, not joking). They have a very extensive variety. They only problem I had was a horrible allergic reaction to one of the body creams. I refused to take the risk again (red face for 2 hours!! bah!). I still support their products (local business, and community outreach!) regardless. 

P.S. As far as African Black Soap in concerned, this stuff is a miracle! I bought my big ol' block from CS back in March and I can not say enough about it. I convinced many friends to purchase it. Its amazing! After getting pregnany with my daughter, my once flawless skin got under-the-skin breakouts and discoloration. It was devistating! It's been three years that I've been struggling with this and African Black Soap was the answer I was looking for. I was tired of products and skin treatments that had all sorts of chemicals in it that were suppost to help my skin. They managed to do quite the opposite. 

I wanted something natural. For $13, psssh, hellz yeah I was gonna try out ABS!! I love it. My skin has totally evened out, and is soooo smooooth! I use it all over and it's amazing. I will continue to recommend this to ANYONE!! 

Any suggestions on how to get it into a more useable form? Bar? Do I get all melty on it's ass?? Throw it in a double boiler? lol.


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jun 29, 2009)

I've been hearing all about this on MUA, too.  

Anybody know where the cheapest place is to get black soap on the internet? Or any particular eBay sellers that sell authentic black soap?


----------



## ashk36 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztirkazoid* 

 
_I've been hearing all about this on MUA, too.  

Anybody know where the cheapest place is to get black soap on the internet? Or any particular eBay sellers that sell authentic black soap?_

 
I have been using the stuff from coastal scents since the day i started this thread pretty much, and i have noooo complaints. $13 for a big ass 1lb chunk, can't hate on that. I definitely suggest getting the unrefined shea butter they have to go along with it. I swear it's been fading my red marks. That or it's just wishful thinking, i dunno.


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I too, recently ordered the Dudu Osun Black soap & unrefined shea butter for my problematic skin!

I LOVELOVELOVE the Black Soap as a hand & body soap, but I used it maybe 2x on my face & it broke me out REALLY badly (several cystic pimples) so I stopped. . . this thread has tempted me to try it again, & i am a sucker for punishment, so. . . we'll see. . . I know it takes awhile for skin to adjust to products, but. . . whenever I get a zit, even a small one, it leaves scars & hyperpigmentation that take MONTHS to clear up. . . 

It is wonderful on the body tho & i've converted my family to it! I love the smell! At first they made fun of my "Doo-doo soap" as they called it, but now they love it!!!

The Shea butter I use at night on my face & it really makes it glow! 

Anyway, does anyone know what the "soap agent" is in the Dudu soap, like what is making it lather up & cleanse? Because it seems a little harsh/drying. . . I know it's made of natural ingredients, but as far as I know, for something to lather up as much as it does, it has to contain lye or some kind of synthetic surfactant, but I couldn't find out what it is, & i'd like to make sure it's ok for my face before i try it again.

Thanks!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 10, 2009)

My best mate (who is a guy if that would add any variety to my answer) swears by this soap.

He had really really bad acne and this has totally cleared his face up.

He is now using jojoba oil as the soap started to dry his skin out once the spots and marks left.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried Nubian Heritage brand? I picked up a bar of the Black Soap and a Raw Shea Butter Lotion (which is amaaaaazing), but I have not tried the soap yet. The lovely ladies at the boutique said it was one of their best sellers.  I want the Cocoa Butter lotion too, it smelled JUST LIKE chocolate.


----------



## CaveB (Jul 14, 2009)

So aside from CS and eBay, does anyone have any e-tailers they suggest to buy from? I really want to grab some, but I typically avoid CS and eBay if I can. Do any major stores carry it? Health food stores? I don't even know where to begin to look, but I really think it could help my hubby (and me) out. Thanks!


----------



## jungleland (Jul 16, 2009)

You really picked my interesteed on this.
Can you suggest me a seller, even on e-bay, who is trusted and ships outside th US?

Chocolategoddes your mum shea butter looks gorgeous, please post her website when is ready!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Jul 19, 2009)

I got mine from Afrikan Republic (afrikanrepublic.com)- I ordered the Black Soap and the Raw Shea Butter and i'm so glad I did! They have fast shipping & great prices! I'm also glad I started using the soap again - after initially breaking out I stopped using it but I decided to give it another try & I've used it for about a week now, and I really feel like it's helping my skin! Yes, I've broken out a couple of times, and it can be kind of drying, but. . .it really smoothes my skin & is helping even the tone & texture out! And the few breakouts I did get went away really quickly - I can't even say that they're from the soap b/c i've been going thru a lot of changes & stress lately. . . I really believe this soap + the shea butter is helping my volatile skin, so I'm about to start week 2 of using it, will keep you all posted!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 7, 2009)

I just ordered the soap from coastal scents...It was out of stock for the longest time.
I already have Shea butter, so I am good to go.
Any updates from anyone?


----------



## ashk36 (Sep 11, 2009)

i stopped using the shea butter a month or 2 ago. my skin was doing great, and then all of a sudden it just freaked out. instead, i've been using aveno moisturizer, the calming one, and it's been fine. my skin is super clear right now, but i also quit smoking for a few days...i wonder if my face is just catching up. i quit for about 3 and a half days, and i really think that helped. then i started again. oops. i've cut back a LOT though. i've had the same pack since wednesday. and i've been drinking tons of water, since i hear that's supposed to help fight nicotine cravings. and with quitting smoking, i have to start eating healthier since i know my metabolism is gonna slow down. i didn't realize nicotine withdrawal feels like you're gonna puke, gonna sneeze, and are really hungry, all at the same time. i can see how people gain weight when they give up smoking.

ok hardly any of the above has to do with ABS and shea butter. sorry. let's sum it up...

still use ABS twice daily, no shea butter, skin's not bad. not changing anything anytime soon.


----------



## makeba (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jungleland* 

 
_You really picked my interesteed on this.
Can you suggest me a seller, even on e-bay, who is trusted and ships outside th US?

Chocolategoddes your mum shea butter looks gorgeous, please post her website when is ready!_

 
i have gotten black soap and shea butter from Nasaab.com and have had wonderful results. their soap is very soft and the shea butter is very earthy smelling which doesnt bother me at all.


----------



## ashk36 (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah i forgot to mention the shea butter from CS is gritty. not all of it, but sometimes you'll get a piece that feels like there's sand in it. the stuff works great for new tattoos, though...i mean, aside from the gritty pieces. that hurts like hell!!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Sep 24, 2009)

So I ot my ABS and I used it twice now. It is very drying so I will have to find a good way to moisturize so that my skin does not dry out.


----------



## shedonna (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Has anyone tried Nubian Heritage brand? I picked up a bar of the Black Soap and a Raw Shea Butter Lotion (which is amaaaaazing), but I have not tried the soap yet. The lovely ladies at the boutique said it was one of their best sellers.  I want the Cocoa Butter lotion too, it smelled JUST LIKE chocolate._

 
I`ve used the NH Lemon Grass & Tea Tree brand soaps on my body and they smell divine and clean well. I like that they're organic and all-natural and they leave me squeaky clean. However, the black soap they have for the face didn`t do much for me. I have oily skin and it dried the oil up pretty well, but left 0 moisture, so I oiled back up pretty quickly after that. I also didn`t like how it was BLACK, when natural black African soaps are tannish/brown.. But for the body, the scented soaps are the business.


----------



## Naija (Nov 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ztirkazoid* 

 
_I've been hearing all about this on MUA, too.  

Anybody know where the cheapest place is to get black soap on the internet? Or any particular eBay sellers that sell authentic black soap?_

 
The cheapest is from Hosiaonline.com because their shipping is cheap, like 2, 3 bucks for it. I myself use black soap religiously. I just started getting into shea butter but I'm finding that the shea butter i just ordered on Amazon may not be the real deal or may have been mixed. Apparently it's not supposed to be deep yellow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's supposed to be beige or light yellow, if it's dark yellow, it's not unrefined. So i got bamboozled..sometimes I can't stand Ebay and Amazon. boooo..


----------



## ashk36 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was using shea butter from coastal scents for a while, but during the summer, I started to break out quite a bit and I'm fairly sure that's what it was from. I may start using it to moisturize again for winter, but I think I want to find a different shea butter. The gritty pieces that I mentioned before kind of bother me. A friend of mine had some shea butter that her granny gave her, and it was completly smooth and I loved it. I need to find a new website for the stuff. What I have kind of feels like I'm moisturizing with greasy sand sometimes.


----------



## thekatalyst (Feb 28, 2010)

It looks like it might not be that bad price-wise to get it from coastal scents, since it's on sale for $8/11 oz. right now. That's quite a bit more than some of the other sites that were suggested, considering the shipping on those sites didn't seem to be that much better than at coastal scents.

hmmmm...


----------



## DJtiger (Jan 29, 2013)

makeba said:


> black soap is the biz for real. i get mine from the market place where i live but i have ordered it from Nasaab.com and its great stuff. unrefined shea butter is very healthy for the skin too. you only need a little bit though. it will melt into the skin perfectly. when i use my black soap i use warm water becuz if its too warm/hot it will irritate my skin. after you use it rinse your skin with cool or cold water so the pores will close.


  	See.. this is great information to know Makeba. I see only women on this thread but i had to chime in because I, like you beautiful ladies have some skin imperfections and looking for a product to help me. I have 100% raw black soap. Took a shower with it for the first time 2 days ago. Yesterday my entire body is covered in irritated, tingling, feverish little red spots. I took some benadryl as i know that helps for allergies. Today is a little better but skin is still irritated. Your post says warm water and a cool rinse. Why do you say that, did you have some adverse reaction to make you try this method? If so, could you share that with us. BTW.. i havent used it since.

	Thanks
	*needs this irritation to go away!! ugh*


----------



## DJtiger (Jan 29, 2013)

ztirkazoid said:


> Anybody know where the cheapest place is to get black soap on the internet? Or any particular eBay sellers that sell authentic black soap?


  	http://www.cediscents.com


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow, I may have to try the black soap.  I've seen it around but wasn't sure what it's purpose was.


----------



## Rahat (Nov 28, 2013)

One of my aunti has been using black soap for 2 years. It is drying but it clears up your skin. All long as you have a good moisturizer, you should be fine. It will burn you face if you don't wash it off right away but it's just taking off the old skin. Good black soap hard and dark. If it is soft it was not cured long enough. But it is still good.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 6, 2013)

I personally really like the black soap (bar and body wash) by Shea Moisture.


----------



## NewChick10 (Mar 3, 2014)

I just ordered the African black soap from coastal scents.  I hope I won't regret it. http://www.coastalscents.com/as-011.html?p=2  I also got the black soap with shea butter http://www.specktra.net/forums/posts/add/threadId/136306


----------



## Lin1018 (Nov 24, 2014)

Do you know what the actual ingredients are in the black soap please?   What is the anti-bacterial agent they use, is it Triclosan?


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to love african black soap but when i'm honest with myself it doens't work for me.  It dries my skin out and it doesn't help my acne.

  I do want to try it as a body wash though to see if the skin on my body reacts differently.


----------

